# Les DD LaCie [2]



## golf (25 Février 2005)

Ca fil est la suite de :  Les DD LaCie [1] !... ​


----------



## Schamouff (16 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
je viens de remplacer mon DD Weterne Digital caviar 160 Go par un DD WD caviar SE de 200 GO dans mon boitier LaCie (qui contenait le 160).
Je branche le tout tout sur mon PB G4 667 (OS 10.3.7) et Ô enervement maximum rien est visble sur le bus firewire. Grrrrrrrrrr.
je déplace le petit jumper et tjr rien!!!
Que faire au secours!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

Et Utilitaire disques il voit quoi lui ?


----------



## golf (16 Mars 2005)

Attention, les boîtiers LaCie ont une électronique totalement customisée par LaCie !...


----------



## Schamouff (16 Mars 2005)

Utilitaire disque voit que dalle idem pour Tech tools4 la chaine est vierge de tout periph!


----------



## golf (16 Mars 2005)

Ce qui veut dire que soit un cavalier est mal placé [DD en maître],
Soit l'électronique de LaCie ne voit que les DD que LaCie a choisit de mettre dans ses boîtiers [un DD WD custom pour LaCie].


----------



## Cricri (18 Mars 2005)

Même problème sur un iBook G4, l'USB 2 ne marche pas alors que ça marche très bien sur un imac DV 400, donc en USB 1.1. Problème d'alimentation marche avec un HUB USB 2.
Heureusement il est aussi Firewire !

Ces disques ne sont pas sensés être bootable ?


----------



## Schamouff (20 Mars 2005)

Au final j'ai trouvé la solution il fallait mettre àjour le firmware de boitier D2 et supprimer le cavalier (cable select) la position sans cavalier 8Single or Master) est la bonne.

Par contre j'ai un de mes port FW qui s'est déssoudé sur la carte du boitier donc j'ai plus de chaine FW.
Est ce que qqn connait un bon Hub FW  pas trop honéreux et ou peut t'on se la procurer en CH.
Merci


----------



## ederntal (3 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, 

J'ai branché un DD externe FW (lacie porche) sur une vieille prise de courant, cela a fait une étincelle.
Et depuis il ne veux plus monter, quand je le branche OSX me demande si je veux l'initialisé...

Je voudrai pouvoir récupérer les données qui sont dessus par n'importe quel moyen :
-soit faire monter le disque dur pour graver ce qu'il y a dessus.
-soit récupérer par des logiciels prévu pour récupérer des données sur des disques dur ayant déja été initialisé (j'avais déja fait ca sur un pc)

Je ne sais pas avec quel logiciels je dois procéder, c'est très important!

Merci.


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

Si tu as une machine tournant encore avec os9, fais l'essai.


----------



## ederntal (4 Juin 2005)

J'en ai pas proche de moi.

Ce qui me faut c'est le nom des logiciels qui permettent de recupérer des donnés sur des DD éffacés, ou pour forcer a faire monter un DD!!!


----------



## Mille Sabords (4 Juin 2005)

t'as essayé avec classic ?

sinon le gestionnaire de disque te permettra de reformater ton disque mais pas de récuper tes données


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

DEs softs qui récupèrent des diques : DiskWarrior, TechToolPro mais c'est loin d'être gagné.
Une solution que j'ai expérimentée avec un certain succès nécessite os9 ou au moins une machine démarrant sur le cd os9 => lancer une installation uniquement pour réinstaller les gestionnaires de disque os9 (une option dans les menus).
Cela suffisait à remettre le disque d'aplomb le temps d'une sauvegarde des données.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> DEs softs qui récupèrent des diques : DiskWarrior, TechToolPro mais c'est loin d'être gagné.




Attention à ne pas tout mélanger, ces softs ne récupèrent pas les données, mais réparent le catalogue du disque ! 

Data Rescue récupère les données par contre :
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10259


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2005)

Avec un peu de chance c'est juste le catalogue des fichiers qui est vérolé.... DiskWarrioir devrait être essayé!


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Attention à ne pas tout mélanger, ces softs ne récupèrent pas les données, mais réparent le catalogue du disque !


Hep : j'ai écrit "récupère les disques." pas écrit "récupère les données".
Ceci dit cela ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Hep : j'ai écrit "récupère les disques." pas écrit "récupère les données".
> Ceci dit cela ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.




Oops désolé, j'ai lu de travers  ;-)


----------



## clodreno (20 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acheter un Powerbook G4, il y a 15 jours. 

Aujourd'hui je viens d'acquérir un disique dur amovible la cie de 60 giga. Impossible de le voir apparaitre sur le l'écran.. 
Que pourrais-je faire pour le faire fonctionner?.. 

Merci de votre aide
Claude


----------



## daffyb (20 Juin 2005)

clodreno a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un Powerbook G4, il y a 15 jours.
> 
> ...


Apparait-il dans l'utilitaire de disque ?
Quelle est la connectique ? USB/Firewire ?


----------



## clodreno (20 Juin 2005)

et merci
non, justement il n'apparait nulle part, seulement un voyanat siur le DD et un petit bruit..
je me demande pourquoi?
Claude


----------



## clodreno (20 Juin 2005)

une prise USB2


----------



## daffyb (20 Juin 2005)

est-il autoalimenté ? si c'est le cas, il semblerait que le port USB ne délivre pas assez de courant.
Plusieurs solutions : Changer de disque pour une autre marque ou un disque Firewire, acheter un hub USB avec une alimentation externe. Si le disque est livré avec un adaptateur secteur, ben l'utiliser...
Voilà.


----------



## clodreno (20 Juin 2005)

merci.. je vais acheter un port usb.

je verrais.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## aymeline (7 Août 2005)

Bonjour,


Je possède un disque dur externe LaCie en firewire et jusque la pas de problème quand aujourd'hui je l'allume et rien il ne monte plus sur mon bureau. Mais que faire ?

J'ai un Imac G4 800 17" sous Tiger.

Si quelqu'un à quelques minutes à m'accorder, ce serait avec plaisir. 

Merci.


----------



## richard-deux (7 Août 2005)

1- Répare les autorisations via l'application, utilitaire de disque.
Peut-être que ton disque va remonter.

Si cela ne fonctionne pas:
2- débranche la prise firewire de ton mac et rebranche.
Il est fort possible que ton disque remonte.


----------



## aymeline (7 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> 1- Répare les autorisations via l'application, utilitaire de disque.
> Peut-être que ton disque va remonter.
> 
> Si cela ne fonctionne pas:
> ...


 Merci mais ça j'ai déjà essayé, je suis meme allée sur le site du constructeur et j'ai fait tout ce qu'ils ont dit et ça ne fonctionne toujors pas !!!! Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui se passe.

Quelqu'un a t il une autre idée ?

Merci.


----------



## -greg- (7 Août 2005)

aymeline a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais ça j'ai déjà essayé, je suis meme allée sur le site du constructeur et j'ai fait tout ce qu'ils ont dit et ça ne fonctionne toujors pas !!!! Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui se passe.
> 
> Quelqu'un a t il une autre idée ?
> 
> Merci.



quand tu branches ton DD firewire il s'allume d'accord mais es-ce que tu entends un petit "clic" (disque dur qui demarre ou tourne)???

car il m'est arriver la meme chose et j'ai du renvoyer le DD pour un echange et depuis aucun probleme


----------



## aymeline (8 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> quand tu branches ton DD firewire il s'allume d'accord mais es-ce que tu entends un petit "clic" (disque dur qui demarre ou tourne)???
> 
> car il m'est arriver la meme chose et j'ai du renvoyer le DD pour un echange et depuis aucun probleme


 Bonsoir,


Oui quand je démarre mon DD il fait un "clic" et il tourne comme s'il fonctionnait correctement mais il n'apparaît pas sur mon bureau ni dans utilitaire de disque ni dans les information système. Alors moi je ne sais plus quoi faire !!!
A l'aide !!!!!


----------



## richard-deux (9 Août 2005)

En utilisant l'application Terminal, il serait possible de monter ton disque.  

Un ami y est arrivé par ce moyen mais bon c'était sous Jaguar.:mouais: 

Je vais essayer de trouver les lignes de codes pour l'utilisation du Terminal.


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

aymeline a dit:
			
		

> Oui quand je démarre mon DD il fait un "clic" et il tourne comme s'il fonctionnait correctement mais il n'apparaît pas sur mon bureau ni dans utilitaire de disque ni dans les information système. Alors moi je ne sais plus quoi faire !!!


As tu pris contact avec LaCie ?


----------



## aymeline (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> As tu pris contact avec LaCie ?


 Oui c'est une des première chose que j'ai faite et l'assistance technique m'a envoyé une liste de manipulation a faire mais la plupart c'est en accédant au DD par l'utilitaire de disque ou les informations système mais mon DD n'appararait ni dans l'un ni dans l'autre.

Disons que j'essaie de trouver une solution avant de le renvoyer chez le constructeur, mais surtout j'aimerais réussir à récupérer ce qu'il y a dessus.


J'avoue que je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire car mon DD dur à l'air de fonctionner correctement sauf qu'il ne monte pas sur le bureau.

Merci.


----------



## aymeline (9 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En utilisant l'application Terminal, il serait possible de monter ton disque.
> 
> Un ami y est arrivé par ce moyen mais bon c'était sous Jaguar.:mouais:
> 
> Je vais essayer de trouver les lignes de codes pour l'utilisation du Terminal.


 Euh, le quoi ????? Terminal ???? 

J'avoue même si je possède quelques connaissances de Mac je suis très loin de toutes les connaître et le terminal n'en fait pas partie (sauf peut être le film !!!! ;-D)

En tout cas un grand merci pour essayer de trouver des solutions à mon problème mais j'ai bien peur que cela se finisse par un retour au constructeur mais avant j'aimerais bien récupérer ce qu'il y a dessus !!!

Merci encore.


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

aymeline a dit:
			
		

> Disons que j'essaie de trouver une solution avant de le renvoyer chez le constructeur, mais surtout j'aimerais réussir à récupérer ce qu'il y a dessus.
> Merci.




as tu essayé de le branché sur n'importe kel ordi : mac ou pc 
(il m'est arrivé de voir un DD avoir les meme symptome que ce que tu dis est ne pas vouloir monter sur le finder du mac et ce meme DD marchait tres bien sur pc et pourtant il etait formater pour mac)


----------



## aymeline (10 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> as tu essayé de le branché sur n'importe kel ordi : mac ou pc
> (il m'est arrivé de voir un DD avoir les meme symptome que ce que tu dis est ne pas vouloir monter sur le finder du mac et ce meme DD marchait tres bien sur pc et pourtant il etait formater pour mac)


 J'ai essayé sur mon portable qui est un g4 sous tiger  et meme symptomes !!!

C'est grave docteur !!!


----------



## -greg- (10 Août 2005)

aymeline a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé sur mon portable qui est un g4 sous tiger  et meme symptomes !!!
> 
> C'est grave docteur !!!




as tu essayer sur un pc ??? ...
de tout facon si il ne monte pas sur 2 mac different je pense franchement qu'il y a un souci ce n'est pas normal
mais perso je le renverai chez ton fournisseur


----------



## richard-deux (11 Août 2005)

aymeline a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé sur mon portable qui est un g4 sous tiger  et meme symptomes !!!
> 
> C'est grave docteur !!!



Je suis de nature optimiste mais là, si ton DD externe ne monte pas sur 2 ordinateurs, j'ai bien peur qu'il soit très malade.  

Comme le préconisait Golf, prend contact avec LaCie ou ton revendeur.


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

Je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de revenir sur ce fil 
Le fameux "clic" est typique d'une mécanique qui commence à dérailler [rend l'âme, à terme].

Le SAV de LaCie est, normalement, de qualité.


----------



## christianomarc (13 Août 2005)

bjr

moi,j'avai l'une des partitions de mon disque dur qui n'apparaissait plus
et c'était cette partition que je ne voulai absolument pas perdre

car des documents personnels, photos de ma fille, etc

et je me suis adressé à ce forum entre autres,
 "golf" as du me donner des réponses
mais toutes les réponses que j'ai eu, combinaison de touches, zapper pram, reconstruction bureau,reparer autorisation, etc,etc, etc

sur les differents forums,aucun n'as donné de résultat
et pourtant, je me suis adressé à de nombreux forums, et toujours les memes reponses 

donc essaye
 Data rescue X 10.4.3


----------



## christianomarc (13 Août 2005)

un dd qui ne monte pas

et cela sur 2 macs differents

cela peut etre normal

le repertoire du disque ou de la partition peut etre endommagée, et on as beau essayer sur 100 macs,le resultat sera le meme

je pense que le logiciel Data rescue X 10.4.3 est vraiment génial

car c'est lui qui m'as permis de recuperer mes données

et tous les utilisateurs avertis des differends forums m'ont donné des solutions
qui ne marchaient pas

et meme, que d'une certaine facon, j'en ai voulu aux differents "gourou" du mac qui sevissent sur les forums

car ils ne m'ont pas permis de remedier a mon probleme

il as fallu que je me debrouille par moi meme, et que je trouve Data rescue X 10.4.3


----------



## aymeline (14 Août 2005)

OK merci beaucoup je vais essayer. Mais cela peut quand même fonctionner même si mon disque dur externe n'apparait absolument nulle part ?

Là je suis en train d'effectuer un examen approfondie de mon disque dur local via data rescue.

Encore merci.


----------



## daffyb (14 Août 2005)

As tu essayé avec un autre cable firewire ?


----------



## aymeline (15 Août 2005)

Oui j'ai tout essayé mais là je crois que je vais devoir le retourner à LaCie mais j'aimerais récupérer les données que j'ai dessus !!!!

Merci


----------



## loub (15 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe LaCie 250 GB, et quand je le branche via firewire il ne monte pas sur le bureau
Merci pour votre aide
Loub


----------



## Ghendibal (16 Août 2005)

Il y a un fil que porte le même titre que le tiens, essaye les solutions qui y sont proposées, elles marcheront peut-être pour toi.


----------



## enzone (8 Octobre 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à utiliser mon hard-disk La Cie 40Go - Porche USB2 sur mes ordinateurs: son icone n'apparez pas sur le(s) bureau(x). Normalment il est dejà formate pour fonctionner sur MACOS X mais...Par le meme "hub-clavier" une petite clés 128 MB - memoire flash fonctionne normalement..."Information systeme" reconnait La Cie mais "Utilitaires Disk" pas! J'ai dejà changé une fois le disk chez le revendeur (Surcouf à Paris) en croiant dans un defaut de fabrication mais' aprés installation, toujours rien.Comment faire?Merci de me donnér des infos.
Enzone


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2005)

enzone a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à utiliser mon hard-disk La Cie 40Go - Porche USB2 sur mes ordinateurs: son icone n'apparez pas sur le(s) bureau(x). Normalment il est dejà formate pour fonctionner sur MACOS X mais...Par le meme "hub-clavier" une petite clés 128 MB - memoire flash fonctionne normalement..."Information systeme" reconnait La Cie mais "Utilitaires Disk" pas! J'ai dejà changé une fois le disk chez le revendeur (Surcouf à Paris) en croiant dans un defaut de fabrication mais' aprés installation, toujours rien.Comment faire?Merci de me donnér des infos.
> Enzone




Salut, bienvenue sur MacG. 

Ton hub est-il en USB2.0 ?
Est-il assez alimenté ?
As-tu essayé sur d'autres ports ?


----------



## MortyBlake (8 Octobre 2005)

enzone a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas &#224; utiliser mon hard-disk La Cie 40Go - Porche USB2 sur mes ordinateurs: son icone n'apparez pas sur le(s) bureau(x). Normalment il est dej&#224; formate pour fonctionner sur MACOS X mais...Par le meme "hub-clavier" une petite cl&#233;s 128 MB - memoire flash fonctionne normalement..."Information systeme" reconnait La Cie mais "Utilitaires Disk" pas! J'ai dej&#224; chang&#233; une fois le disk chez le revendeur (Surcouf &#224; Paris) en croiant dans un defaut de fabrication mais' apr&#233;s installation, toujours rien.Comment faire?Merci de me donn&#233;r des infos.
> Enzone



Je te souhaite aussi la bienvenue sur McG

Il est possible que le probl&#232;me soit une alimentation trop faible.

L'as tu branch&#233; sur le clavier ou sur ton ordinateur directement (la quasi totalit&#233; des disques ne monte pas sur le clavier). As-tu une seconde prise USB sur ton  disque auquel cas tu peux t'en servir comme alim.
L'id&#233;al quand c'est possible est de pr&#233;f&#233;rer une connectique Firewire qu'USB2. &#231;a marche au moins aussi vite et &#231;a n'a pas les m&#234;me probl&#232;mes d'alim.

L'autre possibilit&#233; est le format de ton disque. Quandtu dis qu'utilitaire disque ne le reconnais pas, cel&#224; veut-il dire qu'il ne le vois pas ou qu'il ne sait pas ce que c'est ? Dans le second cas, reformates le.

Mais la faiblesse de l'alim est probabelemnt la meilleure piste


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2005)

Oui, l'alimentation trop faible est une forte possibilit&#233;. Maintenant, si ce n'est pas le cas, n'h"sitez pas &#224; faire envoyer le fil dans "os x".


----------



## guignolo (12 Octobre 2005)

j?ai acheté un DD externe 160 GO LaCie F.A.PORSCHE Firewire,je n?arrive pas à l?effacer pour le formater lors de la premiere utilisation avec"Utilitaire de disque",il me marque .l?effacement du disque a echoué.Erreur
Input/Output error

il apparait sur utilitaire de disque,information systeme(port firewire),j?ai un imac g5 os x 10.4.2
merci de votre aide


----------



## pim (15 Octobre 2005)

Normalement tu n'as pas &#224; formater ton disque LaCie, il est d&#233;j&#224; dans le bon format pour le Mac !

Ton disque devrait monter sur le bureau d&#232;s que tu le branches. C'est visiblement pas le cas ?

Si j'&#233;tais toi j'irais le rendre ! Parce que LaCie normalement &#231;a marche super bien, sans soucis !


----------



## dewla (16 Octobre 2005)

Tout d'abord, bonjour a tous et toutes ..
alors mon probleme est le suivant :
j'ai un Mac G4 premiere generation, 350 mhz, et j'ai un disk externe La Cie 80G.....

j'ai un dossier corrompu..pourquoi ?(un banque d'images d'un anniversaire..apparement que des Jpegs) et depuis je ne peux plus ouvrir ce disque (ce meme dossier est ouvert dans ce meme disque, je le vois juste quelques secondes avant le plantage)...meme dans des logiciels comme graphic converter, ou photoshop LE, a chaque fois il essaye de scanner ce disque et plantage again !!!... j'ai essayé avec norton antivirus qui bloque, de meme avec outils disk dur, le soft de LaCie , disinfectant qui s'auto stop et quitte.....dur dur !! 
si vous pouvez m'aider ... please !! tous mon boulot est sur ce disque .... merci d'avance a tous !!
je sais que sur ce site vous trouvez toutes les reponses possibles (pas un formatage s'il vous plait).....

Merci


----------



## islacoulxii (17 Octobre 2005)

Voila, j'aurais aimé savoir si qqun d'entre vous aurais testé les 2 types de disques externe LaCie et pourrais me dire si il y a des différences mise a part l'interface...


Je parle du LaCie d2 (voir ma signature pour la photo de celui ci)

et le disigné par porsche...


y'a t'il une difference entre le fait qu'il soit extreme? (c quoi au juste "extreme"??)


le "porshe est il plus fragille?


Voila, merci bcp pour vos réponses!!


Si vous en etes contents dites le ossi!


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
J'utilise depuis plus d'un an un DD Lacie 2D extreme 160 Go.
ça veut dire firewire 800. ce DD est USB2, firewire 400 et 800.

Je trouve qu'il est un peu bruyant par rapport à d'autres : je trouve qu'il siffle en peu (j'ai un Seagate 160 Go mais firewire 400 uniquement qui est moins bruyant).

Bon mais tout est relatif aussi.

J'ai aussi un pocket Lacie Porsche auto alimenté USB2 et firewire 400 pour des sauvegardes : c'est pas mal.


----------



## elessar (20 Octobre 2005)

Quelle est la version de ton syst&#232;me ?


----------



## Michel Aix (22 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour

Après avoir visité les forums en long et en large, j'ai acheté hier un d2 extreme 250 Go.
Je ne peux pas parler d'expérience à ce stade, j'ai seulement vérifié le disque avec Techtool Pro et cloné mon disque interne avec CCC. Le tout sans problème, ce qui est normal.

Je voudrais juste signaler un petit truc agréable. Grâce à une gestion "intelligente" de l'alimentation le disque s'éteint avec le Mac et se met en veille aussi avec lui. 
De plus il est livré avec un paquet de câbles aussi gros que le disque. Au prix de vente des câbles c'est pas mal...

Extreme, pourquoi ? Les 3 interfaces peut-être ou bien le marketing ! Mais comment appelleront-ils la version suivante ?


----------



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2005)

Salut &#224; tous, alors les modos si je suis tout &#224; fait &#224; cot&#233; de laq plaque vous b'h&#233;sitez pas: mettez de l'ordre... ( j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; avec le bar mais voila...) cet aprem, j'ai &#233;t&#233; chercher un disque dur fwire LaCIe Big disk extreme... et j'ai des PHOTOS!! Meldon va surement rappliquer! ah oui! la star &#224; 4 pattes c'est le chien de mes parents... D&#233;daigneux!!


----------



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2005)

en supplément gratuit, la photo de mon ancien disque qui avait un certain lock'do it yourself' surtout l'alim! et photo du petit dernier in-situ... et sa signature sur l'utilitaire de disque. Ceci dit les produits LaCie sont toujours trèèèès bien fini... J'adooooorrr!!


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

Joli édredon ma foi, il a l'air bien douillet.


----------



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2005)

tient, Meldon, mais quelle surprise! c'est inattendu!:love: :love:  (combo de base!!)


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> tient, Meldon, mais quelle surprise! c'est inattendu!:love: :love:  (combo de base!!)



Je suis TRES polie (en plus d'être bavarde lol) c'est tout.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai que à priori il a plus sa place dans le forum "Périphériques", mais...  je laisse à mon co-modo de décider...


----------



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2005)

pas de souchi night walker! tu peux franchement le bouger!!


----------



## mfy2a (3 Novembre 2005)

j'en ai 2 pareil,ne leur fait pas confiance, 1 m'a deja foir&#233; la partition (en ntfs, peu etre acause de xp) mais bonresultat perdu pas mal de donn&#233;es,pas pu les recup meme avec easy recovery ou untruc du genre :/
je m'en sertpour faire des transfert d'un pc a l'autre,mais pas pour du stockage, c'est trop volatile :/


----------



## laurent1 (3 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai 2 pareil,ne leur fait pas confiance, 1 m'a deja foiré la partition (en ntfs, peu etre acause de xp) mais bonresultat perdu pas mal de données,pas pu les recup meme avec easy recovery ou untruc du genre :/
> je m'en sertpour faire des transfert d'un pc a l'autre,mais pas pour du stockage, c'est trop volatile :/


ah! pas bonne nouvelle! moije l'utilise principalement come disque backup... Merci du renseignement.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2005)

Arghhh... j'en ai un aussi en 400Go, pratiquement 3/4 plein...


----------



## laurent1 (3 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh... j'en ai un aussi en 400Go, pratiquement 3/4 plein...


tu as pas de problèmes avec, toi?
:affraid:


----------



## mfy2a (3 Novembre 2005)

j'ai peu etre eu un cas isol&#233;,mais c juste au cas ou, vaut mieu te mefi&#233;, now pour le stockage, j'ai economis&#233; un peu plus pour me payer une solutionen raid5 (ethernet) y'a des truc sympa sur macway, et &#231;a reste raisonable.
sinon pense bien ale mettre lui aussi sur onduleur, car ils sontquand meme fragilesces betes l&#224;


----------



## laurent1 (3 Novembre 2005)

ok, j'en prend bonne notte. Ta solution raid 5, tu peux en dire plus? prix, etc...(j'y ai pensé aussi).


----------



## mfy2a (3 Novembre 2005)

ben en fait c'est celui la :  http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_1068&products_id=4196
 explication sont bcp plus claire que ce que j'aurais pu te dire


----------



## laurent1 (3 Novembre 2005)

etet!! sacrement chic comme solution!!


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> tu as pas de problèmes avec, toi?
> :affraid:


Non pas du tout, mais il est encore assez récent, depuis fin août...


----------



## mara des bois (7 Novembre 2005)

bref résumé de la situation : après plantage complet de mon emac en cours de transfert de données sur mon dd portable, j'ai du couper le jus...
résultat : un disque considéré comme non-lisible, prêt à être formatté... il apparaît comme faisant 55 go environ soit le volume vierge (60 go théoriques) alors qu'il y avait bien 30 go de données dessus.

après avoir lancé la vérif de l'utilitaire de disk : 
"*Vérification du disque "disc O caro".
Vérification du volume HFS Plus.
Vérfication du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
Vérification du catalogue.
Lien de parenté non valide
Le volume disc O caro nécessite des réparations.
Verify terminé.*" 
mais le bouton "réparer" reste en grisé.

>>>y a t-il un espoir de récupérer mes données?
>>si oui, comment?

T_T

ah et il était en firewire à ce moment-là.


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

Salut, Utilitaire Disque ne pourra surement pas te sauver.
Tu peux te tourner vers des Utilitaires payants (DiskWarrior donne de très bons résultats) ou vers un réparateur (plus cher)


----------



## gil03 (11 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,


L'icône de mon disque dur externe LaCie 250 Go n'apparaît plus sur mon écran (eMac G4 10.3.9).
Le disque dur lui-même fonctionne : le voyant est allumé et il "grésille" normalement.
J'ai tenté le branchement via Fire Wire seulement, ou en le branchant sur secteur ou en en passant par un autre ordinateur : toujours pas d'cône.
Un ami a tenté différents logiciels pour effectuer un diagnostic.
Apparemment, c'est le disque lui-même qui est touché. Une erreur de noeud se trouve dans le bloc de démarrage. Le message d'alerte du logiciel utilitaire disque est le suivant : "Allocation de noeud chevauché, Réparation du disque impossible".
Je pense que je suis parti pour me procurer un nouveau disque dur...
Mais SURTOUT : est-il possible de récupérer les données et si oui, comment ?
Merci de me répondre,


gil03.


----------



## NightWalker (11 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue...

J'ai bien peur que la seule solution peut-être est de reformater le disque, mais dans ce cas tu vas perdre tes données...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2005)

tente au moins 15 fois l'utilitaire disque, ensuite DiskWarrior puis TechTool Pro


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

Outre DiskWarrior et TechTool Pro, lire Maintenance, Optimisation d'X ! Pourquoi et quels outils !...


----------



## gil03 (11 Novembre 2005)

Merci à Nightwalker, Supermoquette et Golf de m'avoir répondu.
Je vais tenter les solutions proposées.
Et si rien ne se passe, je vais le laisser en l'état, m'en procurer un nouveau, en attendant que des logiciels-miracles permettent un jour à mon Mac de reconnaître mon ancien DDE et de pouvoir accéder à son contenu... 
Bonne soirée tout le monde,


Gil.


----------



## averell (11 Novembre 2005)

gil03 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à Nightwalker, Supermoquette et Golf de m'avoir répondu.



Après une telle brochette de super-héros  , je n'oserais prendre la parole.


----------



## gil03 (11 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Après une telle brochette de super-héros  , je n'oserais prendre la parole.


Tu veux dire que j'ai eu de la chance de tomber sur eux*?
Car je ne connais pas très bien le site encore : je me suis inscrit ce matin.


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

gil03 a dit:
			
		

> ...en attendant que des logiciels-miracles permettent un jour à mon Mac de reconnaître mon ancien DDE et de pouvoir accéder à son contenu...


Je vais écourter ton attente, il n'y aura pas de miracle 
Pourquoi ?
La réponse est simple : des outils existent et ils sont régulièrement mis à jour, mais ces outils ont une limite : lorsque c'est l'aspect physique, mécanique est en cause  Là, c'est bellepou et kleenex


----------



## zemzem (11 Novembre 2005)

salut,
Un pote a eu le même problème ... et ce n'était que le bloque alim. qui était naze. Lacie en a fourni un nouveau et tout baigne ...
Le renvoi à la fabrique n'est pas une mauvaise solution, surtout qu'ils sont outillés pour récupérer les données sur des DD défectueux.


----------



## averell (11 Novembre 2005)

Essaye FileSalvage et/ou Data Rescue II, en version demo.

Si ce que l'un des deux t'indique comme étant récupérable vaut pour toi le prix du logiciel : achète.

Ca ne te dispensera probablement pas du remplacement du disque dur, mais au moins tu auras pu récupérer tes données.


----------



## boodou (12 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous !
Je m'incruste dans ce sujet car j'ai aussi un petit soucis avec un DD ext Lacie 160Go FW :
Il apparait bien sur le bureau, je peux y copier des fichiers, il apparait dans "utilitaire de disque" ... mais si je tente d'utiliser "carbon copy cloner" ou "tech tool" ou "disk warrior" eh bien le DD n'est pas reconnu ou jugé monté ! Je ne peux donc pas cloner mon système ... Bizarre non ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

TT et DW ne reconnaissent pas les FW, car ils travaillent sur des couches très basses que le pont FW-IDE masque. Rien d'affolant, mais si tu les démontent et les branches dans ta tour tu les verras.


----------



## gil03 (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,


Je ne sais pas si les indications suivantes pourront éclairer les choses.
En fait, pendant les semaines qui ont précédé le plantage de mon DDE, j'avais constaté quelques trucs bizarres.
Tout d'abord, lorsque j'allumais mon Mac, celui-ci mettait plus de temps que d'habitude et parfois, il butait sur "Attente des disques locaux" (seulement quand mon DDE était branché).
Quand il parvenait enfin au stade "Bureau", parfois, le DDE apparaissait, parfois non, ou alors il apparaissait plus tard.
Enfin, quand il montait sur le bureau, j'avais de temps en temps, mais ce n'était pas systématique, une fenêtre qui apparaissait dans le genre : "L'ordinateur ne parvient pas à reconnaître le disque "LaCie". Cliquez sur Ignorer pour continuer sur ce disque" (j'avais aussi le choix de cliquer sur Initialiser (ce que je n'ai jamais fait !!!) ou Continuer (ce que j'ai fait de temps en temps...).
La fenêtre n'apparaissait plus ou apparaissait encore de temps en temps...
Si ces remarques peuvent préciser ma question de savoir si je peux récupérer ou non le contenu de mon DDE...
Bon dimanche,


Gil.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2005)

mara des bois a dit:
			
		

> mais le bouton "réparer" reste en grisé.
> 
> >>>y a t-il un espoir de récupérer mes données?
> >>si oui, comment?
> ...


Pour pouvoir réparer un volume système, tu dois redémarrer depuis le CD/DVD d'installation. Une fois ta machine démarrée, vas dans le menu "Fichier - Utilitaire de disque"


----------



## averell (13 Novembre 2005)

Si tu essayais d'abord ce qu'on t'a conseillé ici, et que tu nous disais quoi ensuite...


----------



## mara des bois (17 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour pouvoir réparer un volume système, tu dois redémarrer depuis le CD/DVD d'installation. Une fois ta machine démarrée, vas dans le menu "Fichier - Utilitaire de disque"



euh... attends je comprends pas, pour récup' ou du moins essayer de réparer mon dd externe je dois redémarrer mon ordi depuis le cd d'utilitaires Lacie, c'est ça?
sur le cd j'ai "Silverlining Pro v6.5 pour macos 9" et "SilverKeeper v1.1.2 backup pour mac" ça pourrait m'aider alors?


 je suis désespérée il y avait un an de boulot sur ce *** de disque...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

Non, il faut redémarrer la machine depuis le CD/DVD d'installation d'OS X...  Touche "C" enfoncée pendant le démarrage de ton Mac...


----------



## mara des bois (17 Novembre 2005)

et ça me permettrait de réparer le dd avec l'utilitaire de disk? et je pourrais récupérer mes données juste comme ça?
parce que s'il "répare" est-ce que ça veut dire restaurer les données ou juste formater le volume?

ce que je voudrais c'est absolument récupérer mes données...j'ai lu que certaines manips avec des utilitaires rendaient toute tentative de récup inutile par la suite en cas d'échec.

:rose: on m'a aussi parlé de diskwarrior pour tenter de récuperer les données.

je suis carrément paumée, je sais plus par quoi commencer...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

La réparation ne reformat pas le disque mais bien sur vu la gravité du problème c'est fifty-fifty... mais ça vaut le coup de l'essayer. Il vaut toujours mieux tenter avec l'utilitaire livré en standard...

Commençons étape par étape...


----------



## mara des bois (17 Novembre 2005)

ok merci NightWalker je vais essayer...
mais donc c'est mal barré selon toi?  T_T pfou pas de bol...
je le déteste cet emac, y me fait tjs des coups foireux.
enfin c'est ma faute aussi...

et si ça ne marche pas, je peux tenter un autre logiciel comme diskwarrior derrière?


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

Eventuellement tu peux essayer avec diskwarrior ?   mais ça donne quoi la réparation ?


----------



## mara des bois (17 Novembre 2005)

bah là je l'ai pas fait, because je bosse en même temps.
je vais tenter ça demain.

et je le met en usb ou en firewire pour la réparation?
ça n'a peut-être pas d'importance...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

mara des bois a dit:
			
		

> et je le met en usb ou en firewire pour la réparation?
> ça n'a peut-être pas d'importance...


Pas la peine de te casser la tête à le démonter et le mettre dans un  boîtier externe. Tu peux le laisser en interne. De toute façon, puisque tu démarre depuis le CD/DVD, du coup le volume de démarrage sera ton CD/DVD et ton disque interne juste un volume comme un autre. C'est pour ça tu vas pouvoir le réparer maintenant...


----------



## mara des bois (18 Novembre 2005)

mais il s'agit déjà d'un disque externe (portable), pas du disque interne de l'ordi...
il a les deux ports, usb et firewire.

ta solution de redémarrer sur le cd d'install reste valable pour sauver le disque externe ou est-ce qu'il ne sera pas pris en charge?


----------



## NightWalker (18 Novembre 2005)

mara des bois a dit:
			
		

> ta solution de redémarrer sur le cd d'install reste valable pour sauver le disque externe ou est-ce qu'il ne sera pas pris en charge?


D'accord, je pensais que c'était le DD internet. Sinon, ce n'est pas graves, tous les disques externes connectés seront montés aussi...


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Novembre 2005)

Je suis sur iBook G4 1GHz et j'utilise un Disque Dur Lacie 160Go FireWire qui jusqu'à présent ne m'a posé aucun problème,

sauf qu'aujourd'hui, après une longue période d'inactivité, j'ai voulu le brancher, et impossible de le faire monter...
on l'entend pourtant se mettre à mouliner, mais rien n'y fait.. Il n'apparaît pas dans utilitaire de disque, ni dans les informations système onglet firewire
et je ne sais plus quoi tenter...

Si vous avez une idée pour le réveiller, je suis preneur.


Merci


----------



## ambrine (4 Décembre 2005)

As-tu un moyen de tester le câble FW de connexion?


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Décembre 2005)

Merci de répondre...

Le moyen de tester le cable, pour toi, c'est de l'essayer sur un autre appareil ?
Essayer ça oui...


----------



## ambrine (4 Décembre 2005)

Oui avec un autre périphérique FW.
Une autre idée serait de relier ton disque à un autre ordinateur...


----------



## sharky (5 Décembre 2005)

j'ai un disque dur lacie externe branché en firewire qui ne monte plus sur le bureau de mon mac. la petite diode lumiseuse clignote mais rien. Et impossible d'y accéder avec utilitaire disque, il ne le trouve pas. Une solution ?

merci


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Décembre 2005)

je n'ai pas encore pu tester le cable
Par contre, je sais que sur mon PC il n'est pas reconnu non plus. Enfin le symptome est le même : il commence à tourner, fait deux ou trois accès au disques, et ensuite, on entend plus que le ronron du moteur, et plus du tout celui de l'accès des têtes de lecteure sur les plateaux....

Je crois qu'il faut que je me rende à l'évidence...


----------



## ambrine (9 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

viens d'abord nous rejoindre sur ce post ....

A part cela, j'espère qu'il y a un collaborateur de LaCie qui traîne sur les forums


----------



## sharky (9 Décembre 2005)

j'ai eu le même problème que toi. je viens de retourner mon disque à Lacie, il était encore sous garantie, on verra le résultat...


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il faut que je me rende à l'évidence...


On le testera ensemble


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On le testera ensemble


avec plaisir...
Si je pouvais au moins récupérer ce qu'il y a dessus..


----------



## ambrine (10 Décembre 2005)

Pour récupérer son contenu, il faut avoir accès à un peu de matos. J'espère que tu as des potos près de chez toi, ou une bonne boutique de hard.


----------



## vg93179 (20 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Petit problème avec mon big disk Lacie 500 GO. (qui a un mois à peine, décidément, c'est pas mon année pour les disques dur)  : 
Il est branché en firewire 800 sur mon G5. Mais le pb est le même en firewire 400 sur le G5 ou sur le powerbook.

Il ne monte plus. Ni sur le bureau, ni à gauche des fenêtres. 
Il apparaît bien dans utilitaire de disque mais refuse de monter, car il doit être réparé. 
Ce que je fais donc. Mais voilà  le message : 
"
Vérifier et réparer le disque ?LaCie Big Disk FW 500 GO?
Vérification du volume HFS Plus.
Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
Vérification du catalogue.
Les touches ne fonctionnent pas
Reconstruction du BTree du catalogue.
Le volume LaCie Big Disk FW 500 GO n?a pas pu être réparé.
Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture


1 volume HFS vérifié
	1 volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur
"

Avant qu'il déconne, j'ai juste voulu supprimer un fichier de ce disk, suppression refusée pour cause d'utilisation (ce qui était pas vraiment évident... ) puis il s'est démonté. 
J'ai tenté de réparer les autorisation du disk avec batchmode (je crois que c'est le nom), ca répare mais le pb persiste.
Avec data rescue, j'ai pu récupérer quelques données... mais bonjour le bordel.

Existe t'il selon vous un moyen de réparer ou de récupérer mes données ? 
En faisant une image disk du lacie ?? (pour ca je dois emprunter un autre 500 GO ) 

Merci de vos conseils !!


----------



## vg93179 (21 Décembre 2005)

personne ?

Impossible de faire une image disk, il la crée pendant 5/6h et finit par dire que c'est impossible. 

J'ai récupéré une partie des données avec data rescue, mais il me manque bcp de choses importantes... 

Personne a une idée ? 

Vous croyez que je devrais l'ammener à un réparateur pour qu'il me récupère les données et tente de réparer le disque ? 

Merci !


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2005)

Visiblement, c'est un pb de table d'affectation ! A priori un secteur physique du DD qui est mort !
DataRescue a dû faire le maximum !
Essaie de le reformater !
Sinon, retour SAV LaCie.


----------



## vg93179 (21 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement, c'est un pb de table d'affectation ! A priori un secteur physique du DD qui est mort !
> DataRescue a dû faire le maximum !
> Essaie de le reformater !
> Sinon, retour SAV LaCie.



ah... 
... zut ...

Je vais reformater alors, et perdre toutes mes données récentes non gravées... 

flûte
et crotte

Et j'espère que je n'aurais pas à passer par le SAV

merci en tout cas Golf


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux toujours essayer DiskWarrior ou Techtool Pro, aussi, avant de reformatter.


----------



## vg93179 (22 Décembre 2005)

Pour info, 

j'ai récupéré ce que je pouvais avec data rescue. Certains fichiers, notamment vidéo, sont un peu abimés, mais dans l'ensemble ca va. Et ce qui compte c'est que les fichiers de montage soient intacts, la vidéo je la recapturerai. 

J'ai reformaté ensuite. 
Plus de pb. 

En revanche, j'espère que ce n'est pas un pb de catalogue du disque au niveau physique, genre un pb de magnetisme dans les premiers secteurs du disque... sinon ca risque de se reproduire.

J'ai encore 10 mois de garantie, on verra bien. 

merci à vous


----------



## alibo (22 Décembre 2005)

j'ai mon nouvel IMac G5 20' : le père Noël a été très généreux cette année ! je possède aussi un DDE LaCie relié par FireWire que je compte utiliser pour la video avec FCE ; le problème est que, alors qu'auparavant le DDe s'arrrêtait quand je mettais l'ordi en veille, il ne s'arrête désormais plus !!! est-ce normal docteur ? sinon quel est le problème et où est la solution ? merci d'avance de votre aide...
Et heureuses fêtes à tous !


----------



## piro (22 Décembre 2005)

regarde dans tes preferences systemes puis economiseur d'energie.
la case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doit etre décochée


----------



## alibo (22 Décembre 2005)

et bien non  , hélas, ce n'est pas ça...


----------



## StellaWood (22 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Je vous explique mon problème. J'ai branché mon DD LaCie 160go sur un pc sous XP et il n'est pas monté, bref introuvable. Avec le logiciel MacDrive, on a dit: afficher les fichiers windows, mais le DD n'apparaissait pas quand même. Le Pc ne nous a pas dit qu'il partitionnait ou faisait autre chose. J'ai laché l'affaire et en rentrant chez moi et en le rebranchant sur mon emac, surprise: vide!

En fait, il me dit qu'il y a 149 go de libre et 11 de pris mais impossible de voir ces fameux fichiers. hors il y avait 111 go de dispo sur le DD. 

Donc la question est simple comment faire pour récup toute ma vie, vu que c'est toute ma vie qui est dans ce DD? Est-ce que c'est fichu ou pas?

Bref HELP ME!!!!!
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2005)

Essaye FileSalvage et/ou Data Rescue II, en version démo.
Sinon  DiskWarrior puis TechTool Pro

Qq infos de plus : Maintenance, Optimisation d'X ! Pourquoi et quels outils !...


Personnellement, je trouve le nombre les incidents avec les DD LaCie un peu élevé !

Customisent ils trop l'électronique de leur DD ?

Le support LaCie est par ici...


La suite de ce fil est ici : Les DD LaCie [3]...​


----------

